# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα!

## Jimmy100

Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι ο Δημήτρης και είμαι 23 ετών!Έχω 2 παπαγαλάκια budgie ζευγάρι με 4 νεοσσούς και 1 καναρίνι αρσενικό!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλώς ήρθες στην πολύχρωμη παρέα μας Δημήτρη

----------


## Jimmy100

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! ! !

----------


## Γιώργος καναρίνια

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας

----------


## Jimmy100

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι;

----------


## Jimmy100

Άμα μου απαντήσετε σε κάποιο θέμα μου έρχεται κάποια ειδοποίηση ότι μου απαντήσατε;;;

----------


## amastro

*Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com*Μπορείς, με την επιλογή "Εξελίξεις" να βλέπεις όλα τα νέα ποστ στα θέματα του φόρουμ.
Αν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις ειδοποιήσεις μέσω e-mail για νέα ποστ σε θέματα που έχεις θέσει υπό παρακολούθηση,
πρέπει να πας επάνω δεξιά, "Ρυθμίσεις --- Συνδρομές" και να σετάρεις τα θέματα για τα οποία θες αποστολή e-mail 
όταν υπάρχει απάντηση.

----------


## Jimmy100

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μου απαντάντε τόσο γρήγορα!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Δημητρη στην παρεα μας και συντομα θα νοιωσεις οτι εισαι αρκετο καιρο , οπως ισως με χαρα βλεπω οτι νοιωθει ο Γιωργος    :Happy:   παροτι εντελως προσφατα εγινε και κεινος μελος μας 




> Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας

----------


## Jimmy100

Είσαι ο διαχειριστής;;;

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλως ηρθες συνονοματε
να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

> Είσαι ο διαχειριστής;;;


Ενας εκ των διαχειριστων Δημητρη . Αν μπαινεις απο pc θα δεις καποια ονοματα σε καθε υποενοτητα του φορουμ , με μωβ γραμματα .Ολα αυτα τα παιδια ανηκουν στη διαχειριστικη ομαδα καθως και καποια ακομα , ασχετα αν δεν ειναι συχνα ενεργα κοντα μας .Στο φορουμ παντοτε ειμασταν ομαδα .

----------


## Γιώργος καναρίνια

Πράγματι έτσι νιώθω

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώ όρισες και καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## fantomas

Καλώς όρισες !!!

----------

